# Review: Kopi Luwak (Londinium Espresso)



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I have had the pleasure of tasting well roasted Kopi Luwak in the past few days and still have just over 100g to play with.

My first impressions have been good and the flavours are continuing to develop.

Roasted and posted on Friday without any identifiable label (due to the value of the beans) the package appeared on my doorstep and some of the contents found their way into a grinder within 24 hours of receiving them.

I shared the first taste with a fellow coffee enthusiast who I have met at various tasting events in London. After an afternoon of 'geeking out' (as my wife puts it) yesterday, running extraction and pressure tests on a number of brewing methods we ended with a shot each of Kopi Luwak, roasted by Londinium Espresso, a London-based micro-roaster.

The *review* has been posted on my blog

Kopi Luwak coffee (aka cat poo coffee) has been poorly represented in the past and I am really pleased to have tasted a well roasted version that is not only drinkable, but enjoyable to drink as an espresso.

The coffee can be purchased from *Londinium Espresso's website*


----------

